# Seagull Chrono ?



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

Has anyone on here had any experience of the seagull chrono ?

i'd really like to track one down - pretty sure i can still get one NOS from germany but i'd value some opinions on the watch from anyone on here who has one ?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

erm... they're very nice indeed (speaking from a mechanical point of view)

start stop is precise, never jumps the hands like on other chronos, the reset requires no effort at all.

a very vintage feel to it.

case dial hands combination are a bit iffy imho apart from the 1963 replica one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got these two...

*Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19 19 Jewels* (although some sources say it actually has 20 jewels)










*Seagull Model 0437 19 Zuan, cal.ST19 19/20 Jewels(?)*










Lovely watches, good build quality :thumbsup:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the 1963 model and the variant dress version too....both are excellent. Though on some 1963s there have been minor repair reports (me included: pusher clik spring needed fixing but easily done), the 1963 ST19 is wonderful and a MUST-HAVE classic Sea-Gull re-issued chrono.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Mine has been a mixed experience. I have both an 1963 Air Force replica and the Seagull Model 0437, both keep excellent time and appear well made/finished.

Sadly the chronograph funtion on the Seagull Model 0437 is hit and miss - sometimes works for days on end and then has days when the sweep second hand sticks, just before the 12 o'clock position, every few minutes.

Steve Burrage thinks that the fix is fairly simple but as I have yet to find a need for a chrono' I haven't bothered him.

Overall I am happy with both of them.

Julian (L)


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Mines like the 0437 above also ... but with a 1963 crown.

anyone want to swap for a 1963 ? ^_^


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's mine...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

The 0437 is a gem... anyone have a source for these?

I'd love to get hold of one ;-)


----------



## ghostdog (Oct 25, 2007)

Isn't the movement in Ray Wongs Heuer homage a Seagull? If it is I have one of them and have found it excellent in the 2 years I havbe owned it.


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Boy would I like one of those, they are all beautiful.

I donâ€™t know whether finding this forum was a blessing or a curse.

I came here having a rough idea of which watches I wanted to collect, but nearly every day I see another watch I love. :man_in_love:

How do you guys keep a check on your wanted list?


----------



## 4runner.2901 (Dec 12, 2009)

Igenerally collect Russian chrono's but the Sea Gull are really nice looking watches. I could be tempted.


----------



## chuckroast (Apr 8, 2010)

I just ordered a Invicta 5102 from one of Amazon's partners; it has a Sea Gull ST-19 movement and I got it for under $200. It seems a nice watch for $200.00 and although Invicta is not a great company, I can get it fixed in the US without having to go through the expense and time of sending it to China.

chuckroast


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

chuckroast said:


> I just ordered a Invicta 5102 from one of Amazon's partners; it has a Sea Gull ST-19 movement and I got it for under $200. It seems a nice watch for $200.00 and although Invicta is not a great company, I can get it fixed in the US without having to go through the expense and time of sending it to China.
> 
> chuckroast


Congrats on the new purchase! I've had my eye on those Invicta 5100 models with Sea-Gull ST19 for a while now.

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Chinese Airforce one is nice ,been after one of these for a while


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

jss said:


> Boy would I like one of those, they are all beautiful.
> 
> I donâ€™t know whether finding this forum was a blessing or a curse.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem, I find myself really wanting watches from makes I'd never even herd of before. Some of the chineses examples above is a prefect example of this. Curse you RLT :thumbsdown:


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Very reliable movement for these ! :to_become_senile:


----------

